# Early Pre-Season Favorites



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

With the draft shaking up the top tier teams again in NCAA basketball who's everyones early favorites to earn the 4 No. 1 Seeds come March?

Kansas, Kentucky, Texas come to mind for me. The Big 12 duo boasting hot new recruits and solid returning players while Kentucky has all the recruits and some new coach that seems to manage to have a team punished shortly after his stay.... As for 4th early season fave I'm not so sure about.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Villanova with the 3 teams you mentioned. They will have the best backcourt in college basketball, and if they can replace Cunningham's production (4*, 5* coming in and Duke transfer Taylor King) they have as good a shot as anyone to win the title.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont know about texas... Kansas, Kentucky, Villanova and Michigan State


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kansas, Kentucky, M. State, UNC


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke! (thank you Andre Dawkins!!!)


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

When did the NCAA clear Dawkins?


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I dont know about texas... Kansas, Kentucky, Villanova and Michigan State


I'm telling you.... Dexter Pittman, Damion James, Dogus Balbay, Justin Mason, Gary Johnson, Harrison Smith, Matt Hill and Clint Chapman are all returning from a 32-12 season. We're adding Avery Bradley, Jordan Hamilton and Shawn Williams. If we're not a No. 1 seed we're a No. 2 seed thanks to an Eastern Bias.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

how does anyone not know about texas? they'll be among the deepest and most talented teams in the country.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> When did the NCAA clear Dawkins?


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=4331592&name=katz_andy


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> how does anyone not know about texas? they'll be among the deepest and most talented teams in the country.


If they don't know now they'll know here in a few months. 

I'm going to try and make it to the Kansas game this year to help make for the hostile environment to make the upset that much sweeter. Feb 8th, 7pm. ESPN's Big Monday Baby.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I like Bradley and especially Hamilton but I just dont think they are enough to make the Longhorns and number one seed from the way they played last season.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> I like Bradley and especially Hamilton but I just dont think they are enough to make the Longhorns and number one seed from the way they played last season.


They beat UCLA last year, lost to Mich. State by only 4. They had it rough on the road but who doesn't against Kansas, OU and Michigan St.. Nothing experience won't help. You figure Bradley is a better talent than Abrams and Atchley being replaced by Chapman or Hill who are both better athletes and more traditional bigs while Hamilton adds more scoring. It's not a lock for the No. 1 seed on paper like Kansas or Kentucky but that's why they play the game.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

DIgger Phelps was interviewed by a local sports radio personality at Lake Tahoe stating that Kansas is clear #1, but he was really impressed with Michigan State this season


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> DIgger Phelps was interviewed by a local sports radio personality at Lake Tahoe stating that Kansas is clear #1, but he was really impressed with Michigan State this season


With Michigan St is returning just about everyone too. It's hard not to see them picking up where they left off this spring.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Kansas, Michigan State, Villanova, and North Carolina probably.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

T.Shock said:


> Kansas, Michigan State, Villanova, and North Carolina probably.


Why no Kentucky?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

^not enough basketballs to go around


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

TM said:


> ^not enough basketballs to go around


The NCAA could always catch Calipari cheating before he leaves a school for once....


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> Why no Kentucky?


I'm not sold on Kentucky. I think everybody wants to believe Calipari can win with a bunch of freshmen and Patrick Patterson, but this isn't his 07-08 team at Memphis that had one/two impact freshmen and then Chris Douglas-Roberts, Joey Dorsey, Antonio Anderson, etc. 

And like TM said, Wall and Cousins will both be gunning for their stats because both are probably Top 10 picks next year. I think Kentucky will end up with a 1 or 2 seed, but fall way short in the tournament. I don't think you can be a true contender when you are relying on an injury prone big man and two one-and-dones.


----------

